# Neuling am See in Norwegen



## stgA2013 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo und schönen Gruß erstmal,

ich lese hier ja schon seit einiger Zeit interessiert mit und hab mir ein paar gute Tipps geholt.
Normalerweise fahre ich jedes Jahr nach Norge um die Fjorde unsicher zu machen, aber dieses Jahr soll es auch mal an den Rullestadvatnet. Kennt den See jemand und kann mir ein paar Infos geben. Google verrät nicht wirklich viel zu dem See.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neuling am See in Norwegen*

Zu dem See speziell kann ich nichts sagen aber ich war mal am Oggevatnet und kann vielleicht ein paar allgemeine Tipps zum Süßwasser-Norwegen geben.

Verglichen mit deutschen Seen sind die norwegischen Gewässer zwar immer noch deutlich besser da nur sehr wenig Angeldruck ausgeübt wird, für große Fische muss man aber Glück und/oder Ortskenntnis haben. Hauptfisch ist eindeutig Forelle, es gibt hin und wieder auch mal schöne Saiblinge. An Barschen kann man sich ins Koma angeln leider meistens nur die 15cm Marke. Große muss man auch wieder suchen.

Die erfolgreichsten Norweger mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe sind alles Schleppfischer. Die fahren stundenlang mit großen Wobblern über den See bis eine gute Forelle einsteigt. Ich habe vom Ruderboot aus eher die Mittelklasse gefangen. Es lohnt sich generell an den zahllosen kleinen einlaufenden Bächen und Flüssen zu angeln da stand eigentlich immer was. Wenn du glück hast gibt es auch größere verkrautete Flüsse die man mit dem Boot gefahren kann. Zwischen dem Kraut standen meistens gute Forellen.


----------



## stgA2013 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuling am See in Norwegen*

Hallo Wallerschreck,

danke für die Infos. Das sieht dann mehr nach Entspannung am Teich aus. Aber Ich werd trotzdem mal im Süßwasser angreifen.
Zur Not bleibt ja noch der Fjord, wenn es zu entspannt wird.

Gruß
Jörg


----------

